# Installer Linux sur mon Mac



## Aveugleuh (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
Tout d'abord , sachez que je n'ai AUCUNE ( j'ai bien dit AUCUNE ) connaissance en matière de Linux / Unix et tout ce charabia , mais je vais apprendre , car j'en ai envie ! 

Voilà mon problème : J'ai parcouru plusieurs forums pour essayer de trouver quelque chose qui m'éclairerait pour installer un Linux sur mon Mac.
J'ai trouvé un lien pour télécharger Ubuntu 9.10 'Alternate'
J'ai download , et j'ouvre le dossier , je trouve une tonne de fichiers de toutes sortes , mais rien qui ne m'indique qui que ce soit pour installer Linux...
J'ai mon dossier Ubuntu 9.10 Alternate , mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire , en quelques sortes , je ne sais pas comment l'utiliser pour tourner sous Linux...

Faut-il que je passe par un logiciel comme Parallels Desktop ?
Un autre logiciel du même type ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses ,
À très bientôt ,
Cordialement.


----------



## claud (30 Avril 2010)

tu lis ce pdf gratuit : http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html

tu fréquentes ce site : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/

avec VMWare Fusion (en virtualisation) l'installation est automatique
(il y a d'autres logiciels de virtualisation)

pour installer un dual-boot il faut un minimum de recherche sur le site indiqué et sur celui-ci

bon courage : c'est passionnant !

Edit : ne prends pas l'Alternate mais là  http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement  le choix par défaut


----------



## Aveugleuh (30 Avril 2010)

Bonjour ,
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse !
Je vais faire comme tu me l'indique de suite , et je reviendrais si j'ai un problème .
Encore merci et bonne continuation !
Cordialement .


----------



## alikaas (26 Mars 2014)

a quoi ça sert concrètement de mettre Linux sur mac vu que OSX est sous unix, tout comme linux ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Mars 2014)

alikaas a dit:


> a quoi ça sert concrètement de mettre Linux sur mac vu que OSX est sous unix, tout comme linux ?



Linux Is Not UniX

Et plus l'interface entre les Unix diffère, on peut avoir ses préférences...


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2014)

Et avec Linux, c'est tout de même plus ouvert. C'est aussi plus le bazar mais je trouve cela agréable.

[Ce qui est dommage, c'est que FreeBSD (et ses avatars) soit si peu adapté aux Macs (éternel problème de pilotes), parce que j'aime bien ce système et son apparente rusticité.]


----------



## AladdinVonSane (27 Mars 2014)

Bonjour ! 

Essayant aussi d'installer, mais en dual boot, sans parallels desktop, une partition Linux sur mon ordi j'ai fait ces "manoeuvres" : 
- téléchargement de Lubuntu, j'ai testé le fichier ISO, puis gravé sur un DVD pour en faire une version bootable
- téléchargé rEFIT et l'ai installé

Je me suis dit que tout était prêt j'ai donc relancé mon ordi, nickel rEFIT me permet de partir sur le CD, j'arrive dans LUBUNTU, jusque là nickel, mais ensuite que je veuille installer Lubuntu ou juste le tester, écran noir avec un "underscore" (pas sur que ça soit le terme approprié...:rose: ) qui clignote encore et toujours en haut à gauche de mon écran... Quelqu'un a t'il une idée pour installer en dual boot lubuntu ? Je me suis dit que c'est dans l'installation que linux créerait la partition lubuntu et la swap, est ce que c'est à moi de le faire ? 

Merci d'avance de vos réponse ! (en espérant que ma question ne me ridiculise pas trop... ;-) )


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2014)

Je te conseille de faire une recherche sur le site de Ubuntu (voire sur les autres sites *Ubuntu) en précisant de quelle machine il s'agit (par exemple, MacBook Pro 5,1) car les problèmes varient grandement suivant le modèle la version du système.

Ton problème est fréquent : en général, il "suffit" (les guillemets sont de rigueur !!) de modifier les paramètres de démarrage, c'est à dire les paramètres que fournit le lanceur au noyau. Ces paramètres dépendent évidemment de ta configuration, notamment de la carte graphique.

Quel est le modèle de l'ordinateur ?

[j'ai eu ça sur mon MBP ainsi qu'un VAIO muni d'une carte dont Intel et SONY ne veulent pas donner le pilote, les vilains.]


----------



## AladdinVonSane (28 Mars 2014)

Alors, mon MBP est mi 2010 et mon OS X 10.9.2, sur Ubuntu j'ai pas réussi à poster de message ... il faut que je m'y penche de plus près la semaine prochaine ! 

Les paramètres de démarage je vois pas ce qu'il faut changer ni où...faudrait que je me mette comment ?


----------



## bompi (28 Mars 2014)

C'est bien ce que je disais : va voir le site d'Ubuntu. On y apprend plein de choses.

[Quand ça coince au démarrage, c'est souvent du côté des options transmises au noyau que ça pêche (_humour_). On peut les modifier au moment du démarrage en les spécifiant via le _bootloader_ (Grub en général). Une fois que l'on a démarré, on peut entériner ces modifications.]


----------



## AladdinVonSane (28 Mars 2014)

Bon je comprends pas tout mais je vais regarder ça plus attentivement, et direct sur le site d'ubuntu du coup pour avoir ces infos, merci !


----------



## AladdinVonSane (29 Mars 2014)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la page concernant mon MacBookPro, au final vous me conseillez de faire chacune des manips proposées pour être sur que tout fonctionne ? Ouai question con je sais...tant que j'y suis, je vais en poser une autre ! 
On est d'accord je peux faire ça pour installer en dual boot, ça n'entrainera aucunement suppression de ma partition OSX ? (je vois pas en quoi ça supprimerait cette partition, mais je préfère demander ...)


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2014)

Je ne sais pas dans quel état est le disque initialement mais, dans tous les cas, mieux vaut avoir une sauvegarde de son système (de préférence un clone démarrable sur disque externe).
Parce que toucher à la table des partitions est toujours délicat.

Pour le reste, il faut suivre les explications en essayant de comprendre de quoi il s'agit (c'est tout le sel de Linux : ce n'est jamais aussi simple qu'on le voudrait).

PS : si on veut se familiariser avec Linux (mèzaussi FreeBSD ou d'autres moins connus), il est beaucoup plus simple et moins risqué de passer par la virtualisation (avec VMWare Fusion, Parallels Desktop ou VirtualBox) (_cf._ #2).


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (21 Mai 2014)

Aveugleuh a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
> Tout d'abord , sachez que je n'ai AUCUNE ( j'ai bien dit AUCUNE ) connaissance en matière de Linux / Unix et tout ce charabia , mais je vais apprendre , car j'en ai envie !
> 
> Voilà mon problème : J'ai parcouru plusieurs forums pour essayer de trouver quelque chose qui m'éclairerait pour installer un Linux sur mon Mac.
> ...


Bonjour,

Je donne modestement mon expérience utilisateur. 

J'utilise Linux en dual boot avec Mavericks sur mon MacBook Air mid 2011 avec bonheur.
J'ai d'abord essayé Unbuntu (il y a une version spécifique pour les macs) mais je n'ai pas aimé l'interface et le driver du trackpad était peu précis. De plus Ubuntu surveille tout ce que tu fais et en tire des infos qu'il revend à Amazon (entre autres).

J'ai finalement opté pour Fedora qui est plus facile à installer, avec de meilleurs drivers (trackpad nickel). C'est une distribution qui essaie de contenter les défenseurs du Libre et aussi ceux qui ont besoin de logiciels propriétaires. 

Après, les distributions Linux, c'est à chacun(e) de trouver la sienne en fonction de ses goûts, de son temps et de ses connaissances techniques.

Pourquoi utiliser Linux sur un Mac ?
1) Nous sommes dans un monde libre 
2) En termes de sécurité (je ne laisse plus de données sensibles sur mes partitions mac)
3) Pour le réseau. Je voyage beaucoup et  il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de ne pas pouvoir me connecter avec OS X alors que Fedora le faisait facilement.

OS X a deux avantages cependant : 
1) Je garde Mavericks car j'utilise Scrivener au quotidien et j'adore ce soft  
2) Mavericks fait durer plus longtemps la batterie.

Bienvenue dans le logiciel libre


----------



## lampadaire2002 (2 Octobre 2015)

alikaas a dit:


> a quoi ça sert concrètement de mettre Linux sur mac vu que OSX est sous unix, tout comme linux ?


et aussi :à quoi sert ce commentaire ?


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2015)

lampadaire2002 a dit:


> et aussi :à quoi sert ce commentaire ?


À pas grand-chose. Mais le tien ne sert pas à grand-chose non plus. Dix-huit mois plus tard, relever ce fil pour ça...


----------



## legallou (8 Mai 2019)

Dans ma recherche pour installer Linux sur un Mac en dual-boot, Qwant m’a proposé ce fil de discussion. Ayant fait avec succès mon dual-boot OS X - Linux Mint, j’en ai fait un tutoriel que je vous propose.
- Réservation d’espace pour Linux fait par l’utilitaire disque OS X
- Installation de rEFInd pour le choix OS X ou Linux Mint au démarrage
- Installation de Linux Mint
Tous les détails avec les captures d’écran  ici


----------



## legallou (9 Mai 2019)

Le Mac est un vieux iMac20 de 2007 référence iMac5.1, core 2 duo, 2.16GHz, 32bits, 3Giga de RAM, écran mat 20" bloqué en 10.6.8 Snow Léopard par l’obsolescence programmée Apple.
J'ai remplacé le disque dur par un SSD. Pas à pas du remplacement en photos ici


----------



## macomaniac (9 Mai 2019)

Bonjour *legallou
*
J'ai vu à la fin de ton tuto d'installation rEFInd / Linux (message #17) --> que tu avais en chantier le procédé permettant un affichage unique (et pas double) du volume Linux à l'écran de rEFInd.

- je te signale ce fil de MacGé : ☞*Supprimer des entrées rEFInd*☜ (clique le lien rouge) > où j'avais traité le problème pour le volume de macOS et le volume de Windows. lI faut éditer le fichier *refind.conf* hébergé dans le volume *EFI*. Nul doute que tu sauras transposer au volume Linux : rEFInd doit afficher comme volume démarrable => *a)* le volume Linux en tant que tel (après scan révélateur de son *boot_loader*) > *b)* le volume *EFI* (en tant qu'il doit receler un pré-démarreur du volume Linux). Il suffit d'exclure un des 2 volumes dans le fichier *refind.conf*.​


----------



## Cassepipe (12 Juin 2019)

Je me permets de signaler ce tuto en anglais pour installer Lubuntu (ou ce qu'il vous plaira) depuis une clé USB. Très pratique si comme moi votre vieux G5 ne reconnaît pas le DVD de boot. : 

https://www.macobserver.com/tips/deep-dive/revive-powerpc-mac-running-linux/


----------



## Invité (9 Juillet 2019)

Cassepipe a dit:


> Je me permets de signaler ce tuto en anglais pour installer Lubuntu (ou ce qu'il vous plaira) depuis une clé USB. Très pratique si comme moi votre vieux G5 ne reconnaît pas le DVD de boot. :
> 
> https://www.macobserver.com/tips/deep-dive/revive-powerpc-mac-running-linux/


Intéressant.
Pascal77 avait en son temps fait un post pour pouvoir booter en USB, dans "Classic Mac" je crois.
Il me semble (de mémoire) que cette procédure est identique à celle décrite par l'ancien modo…
Mais il donnait en plus les équivalences de clavier, puisqu'en open-firmware le clavier est en anglais.


----------



## BlueG3 (12 Juillet 2019)

je te conseille dans un premier temps 
d'installer Virtualbox , et de créer une machine virtuelle pour iso linux.

c'est assez formateur pour la suite.

pour ce qui est de l'installation réelle , je déconseille en dual boot car Apple ne veux que des os X démarrable comme partition.


----------



## cytis (10 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Imac 27 pouces de 2012. Il est bloqué à catalina et le bluetooth ne fonctionnait plus avec les nouvelles moutures apple (bigsur et Monterey). J'ai installé linux mint seul sur la machine et différents bureaux (gnome, mate, ubuntu, cinnamon). Pour moi, Cinnamon est le meilleur, en plus j'aime beaucoup la cannelle . les soucis ont été tous résolus les uns après les autres.
A savoir, activer les pilotes du wifi et de la carte nvidia à partir des paramètres systèmes juste après l'installation, installer tous les *.bolt à partir du gestionnaire de paquets synaptic  si besoin d'accès à un disque thunderbolt, le configurer avec disk manager, corriger les fichiers de config de samba (chercher le bon /etc/samba/smb.conf après avoir installer samba, je l'ai publié) , ceux  de bluetooth (/etc/bluetooth/input.conf) pour la souris apple.
Maintenant, depuis 2 mois, tout fonctionne parfaitement et je peux atteindre par le réseau les données de mon disque externe Western digital, ce que je ne pouvais pas faire avec mac.
Garnd bonheur et merci à tous les linuxiens et en particulier à notre compatriote qui gèere Linux mint !


----------

